# Slender Man



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I attempted a Slender Man costume that I was pretty satisfied with, but in areas where it was brightly lit the mask showed my face! Although in the haunt that I used the costume it was dark, so I was able to get the look I wanted! Anyway here is Slender Man:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Would some white make up on your face help that or not???


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very creepy!
Nice work


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

BoneDancer actually in person the face didn't really show through, but since I was so close to lighting and flashes it showed up! I wanted to use the skin suit mask, but I couldn't only find the mask locally, so I used material from stretch pants!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

(Shivers) So creepy, Joiseygal!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My guess, in low light you were creepy as all get out (plenty creepy in this light)!! Nice work as usual!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Takes a slender person to make a good slender man, and you definitely got that down

How did walking on stilts work out for you?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

nice work on the costume.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Roxy they were drywall stilts and very heavy! I'm not getting any younger, so It was scary not knowing if I would fall or feel achy the following day. Actually I was lucky and felt pretty good and was able to stay on my feet even with a person pushing me because they were scared!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks great!

But what'cha do with him?

I think it's a great idea, could be the centerpiece for a whole yearly theme. They'd have to know the game to make it scary though


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a great creepy look. Just don't fall.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Cool and creepy!


----------

